# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Peptides to Heal Bad Neck

## Ghostman_SW

Been researching these a bit to see if my brother has an option for his neck pain. He has had an x-ray done and goes to the chiropractor. No supplement has helped that I have purchased for him. 

The cost of GH is really high so looking for possibly a less expensive alternative.

BPC 157 possible benefits:
Lower intestinal damage like fistulas and inflammation.
Cure and heal stomach ulcers.
Improve wound healing.
Increase cellular regeneration.
Boost bone and joint healing.
Heal organ damage.
Reduce muscle wastage.

TB500 possible benefits:
Decreases Injury Recovery Time
Reduces Chronic Inflammation
Improves Heart Health
Helpful For Brain
Faster Healing And Wound Repair

It seems like a mixture of the two would work best but then you don't really know what is doing what.

Anyone have any experience with these peptides?

----------


## Cylon357

> Been researching these a bit to see if my brother has an option for his neck pain. He has had an x-ray done and goes to the chiropractor. No supplement has helped that I have purchased for him. 
> 
> The cost of GH is really high so looking for possibly a less expensive alternative.
> 
> BPC 157 possible benefits:
> Lower intestinal damage like fistulas and inflammation.
> Cure and heal stomach ulcers.
> Improve wound healing.
> Increase cellular regeneration.
> ...


Yes, I had a really good log here, but now it's only available at the wayback machine.

https://web.archive.org/web/20200804...c-157-log.html

----------


## almostgone

What did the X-ray indicate? If he has discs pinching on nerves (cervical radiculopathy) and is experiencing pain in his arms or shoulders, there's likely no peptide that will cure it.

Now, once the issue is corrected with chiropractic adjustments or is surgically repaired, BPC157 or TB500 could be beneficial.

----------


## Ghostman_SW

> Yes, I had a really good log here, but now it's only available at the wayback machine.
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20200804...c-157-log.html


Thank you. Read through the entire log. 

Added some Diclofencac to the cart. 

Glucosamine has worked wonders for my knees. When I stopped, the pain returned. I got him to try glucosamine but I am not sure how consistent he was with it. 

I had him run of bottle of Doctors Best Curcumin. That is my anti-inflammatory supplement. Again, he said it did nothing for him. I was shocked by that one. 

If Peptides rank fourth on your list, it does not sound like it is worth the injections.

----------


## Ghostman_SW

> What did the X-ray indicate? If he has discs pinching on nerves (cervical radiculopathy) and is experiencing pain in his arms or shoulders, there's likely no peptide that will cure it.
> 
> Now, once the issue is corrected with chiropractic adjustments or is surgically repaired, BPC157 or TB500 could be beneficial.


I would have to ask him. I don't think he is experiencing pain in his arms or shoulders due to his neck.

----------


## Cylon357

> Thank you. Read through the entire log. 
> 
> Added some Diclofencac to the cart. 
> 
> Glucosamine has worked wonders for my knees. When I stopped, the pain returned. I got him to try glucosamine but I am not sure how consistent he was with it. 
> 
> I had him run of bottle of Doctors Best Curcumin. That is my anti-inflammatory supplement. Again, he said it did nothing for him. I was shocked by that one. 
> 
> If Peptides rank fourth on your list, it does not sound like it is worth the injections.


Peptides are a long term thing. Effective, but not miracle drugs in my opinion. Agree with AG that they are likely better used after surgery.

----------


## 1beardedalpha

Just wondering if they had an ANA test and M2 test. Ana shows auto immune disorders .
Chronic Imflammatio is a sign of immune disorders. 
M2 is for gut health as it shows liver damage 

Sent from my SM-A526U1 using Tapatalk

----------

